# 52 Ferguson



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello everyone, got a 52 Ferguson 30 that I have kept alive for the past 15 years just outside Colonial Beach, VA. Lately the gas leak at the sediment bowl has me frustrated. That, and that every time I mess with the gas lines (just took em off to clean out the carb) I get gas leaks which are now at the bowl and connections.
I'm hoping for some help as I've received plenty of good advice over the years to keep her moving and keep the driveway somewhat level.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If you have a sediment bowl similar to this than the issue quite often is the clamp that holds the bowl up has been over tightened and the housing is warped. Go to someplace like TSC and get a new one as they don't cost much. A new gasket won't fix it if it's warped. 









If your fuel line uses flare or ferrule fittings your better off to redo them. After they've been loosened and retightened a few times they won't seal any more. Especially the ferrule fittings.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Cvans said:


> If you have a sediment bowl similar to this than the issue quite often is the clamp that holds the bowl up has been over tightened and the housing is warped. Go to someplace like TSC and get a new one as they don't cost much. A new gasket won't fix it if it's warped.
> View attachment 67903
> 
> 
> If your fuel line uses flare or ferrule fittings your better off to redo them. After they've been loosened and retightened a few times they won't seal any more. Especially the ferrule fittings.


I do have that one, actually parts to 3 of them over the years. I am picking another one up today at TSC then to NAPA for another brake line to use for the fuel. Hopefully I'll be back in business.
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

WhiteSwan said:


> I do have that one, actually parts to 3 of them over the years. I am picking another one up today at TSC then to NAPA for another brake line to use for the fuel. Hopefully I'll be back in business.
> Thank you for the reply.


Update:
Got the new sediment bowl assembly and a new fuel line from NAPA. Just got off the tractor after a couple of hours of use. I always love hearing that thing fire up after messing with it. I am getting a little bit of surging after running it for about an hour though.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Possibly the carb is set too lean. Is it doing it at idle or higher throttle setting.
High speed or low speed adjustment screw is too lean. Float level too low or water in the float bowl. Next would be a dirty jet. Check to see if the carb is loose on the manifold.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

I just had the carb off, soaked it, and cleaned it with torch tip cleaners. I'll mess with the adjustments today.


----------

